# Atlantic City Cigar Gala



## unsuitedbert (Apr 29, 2006)

With the New Jersey smoking ban now in effect, Unsuited Entertainment L.L.C. announces the newest event for the Summer of 2006, "The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" Saturday and Sunday August 19th and 20th.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala will be held on August 19th with two sessions, noon until 4:00pm and the again from 6:00pm until 10:00pm, and Sunday August 20th from 1:00pm until 5:00pm. The Cigar Gala will include over twenty-five cigar manufactures, premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard.

The sights and sounds of the Cigar Gala will include, as all Unsuited Entertainment events do, "hot cars, cool bikes and the most outrageous entertainment imaginable." And after you the true connoisseur enjoys your favorite cigars, you can purchase more for future consumption along with humidors, lighters, cutters and various other cigar accessories.

"The Atlantic City Cigar Gala" is moderately priced at $100.00 in advance (prior to August 12, 2006) and $125.00 at the door, and this includes over twenty-five cigars, tastings of premium liquors and spirits (bourbons, scotches, whiskeys, wines, tequilas and beers), sampling of great food from participating area restaurants and the most outrageous jazz your ears have ever heard. Tickets will go on sale Wednesday May, 17th at www.atlanticcitycigargala.com, at the Sand Castle Stadium (545 N. Albany Ave. Atlantic City, NJ 08401) or by mailing a check or money order to Unsuited Entertainment, P.O. Box 868, Atlantic City, NJ 08404.

www.atlanticcitycigargala.com


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Just wondering what will happen if it rains?


----------



## unsuitedbert (Apr 29, 2006)

OpusEx said:


> Just wondering what will happen if it rains?


The entire area will be tented, so the event will go off rain or shine.

Bert


----------

